# Mitzi 16 Prop Help



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

GaffTopSlayer said:


> All,
> 
> I recently purchased a Mitzi 16 w/ a Yahama 50hp 2 Stroke and a jackplate from a fellow member. The prop is a power tech 3SCB and is little dinged up and could stand replacing. I didn’t notice this when I jacked up the motor during our test run but the prop blows out really bad any time the jack plate is at 1” or higher. Id like to be able to run with the motor jacked up as high as possible when running across our Texas flats. So, I would appreciate
> some advice from anyone with some knowledge on this type of setup. Thanks


Did you ever end up getting any information on prop selection? I’m looking at repowering a 16


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

I like the REB on those boats especially if there is a jack plate.


----------

